# New messenger bag find!



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

While hunting around on Etsy for a sleeve a couple of weeks ago, I came across an iPad messenger bag that kept catching my eye. At the time, I figured I didn't really need it; after all, this thing was never leaving the house, right? It was a toy. LOL Once I realized just how much use I was getting out of it, and started seeing how I could apply it to other parts of my life, I realized that while it wouldn't be a constant companion, it was likely to see more of the world than I'd originally planned. Then I added the wireless keyboard and now I needed a way to carry both to a conference I'm attending later this year. This, of course, was all an excuse for a new bag!










http://www.etsy.com/shop/mariforssell

I contacted Mari about the dimensions of her standard iPad bag once I had the wireless keyboard in hand. She felt that the standard bag would do if I didn't plan to carry the keyboard constantly; there's some give to the bag sides, so it might tweak the sides a bit while the keyboard was in there, but it wouldn't be an issue for occasional use. I thought about it some more, piled together everything I knew I'd be carrying, hemmed and hawed, and finally asked her to do a custom order for an iPad messenger bag with 12"x9"x2" dimensions. That would give me enough room horizontally for a little space around the keyboard, and enough room vertically to carry my Kindle fully upright in its Noreve cover if I so chose. I ordered the bag late Saturday night; it shipped on Tuesday via priority mail and arrived today (Thursday).

And it's amazing. Honestly, if you didn't know I'd just bought a handmade bag from an Etsy vendor, you'd swear I'd picked this thing up off the shelf at some high end handbag boutique. It's beautiful. The craftsmanship is superb, the materials are terrific, and the size is absolutely perfect for what I need. Rivets and double stitching help reinforce the pockets and strap, and the hardware used is both elegant and functional. While I love a lot of the foofy, frilly, flowery patterns of the bags on etsy, this one looks very professional while still showing a sense of character. I can get away with it as a daily purse as even with the iPhone, iPad (in the MacAlly case), the BT keyboard, and the Kindle/Noreve combo, there's still room for my wallet, keys, sunglasses, and just about anything else I need to carry--yet at just 12"x9", it doesn't feel like a massive laptop bag or backpack would. If you're not carrying the keyboard, the regular case is even smaller yet.

One thing to note is that there's no real padding in this bag. Since I carry the iPad either in the MacAlly case or in a padded sleeve, this was a non issue for me, but it's something to consider. Virtually any cover should fit in this one; while the MacAlly is slim enough to fit in the rear-most inner pocket (the Kindle in the Noreve, which is thicker, also fits there fine), a particularly long or thick case would fit fine in the main compartment. There are three inside pockets that are about iPhone sized, plus the iPad pocket, plus two more on the front under the flap.

The seller was incredibly easy to deal with, and again, I couldn't've asked for faster turnaround for a semi custom item. She works with both vintage and modern lightweight wools, so there's plenty of choices on her site, just ask if she has them in stock. I'd definitely recommend this one to anyone looking for a messenger style bag in any size!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks very nice! You might want to get a padded shoulder strap if you are going to be carrying all that stuff, though. I use a Timbuk2 padded one with a non-slip grip on mine and it does wonders to getting the load off your shoulder and neck. Can be found here:

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/accessories/strap-pads/strap-pad-toughtek

Also comes in colors but those don't have the non-slip. 

Best wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

True--the need for a padded shoulder piece is one thing I think I'm going to mention to the seller.  Perhaps I can get her to make a snap-on or velcro-on one to match, as I do think when you get into the larger bag sizes, that starts to become critical.

Over the last week, I already found that in most cases, the Kindle/iPad together becomes an either/or situation for me.  I simply don't need to carry both.  The exception to that is going to be any travel by plane; I definitely prefer reading in long stretches on the Kindle, though so far I can handle it on the iPad when I need to.  But in day to day running about, or for the upcoming conference, I probably won't be carrying both.  Taking the Kindle out lightens the load by at least a pound, which is a lot when you're hauling stuff around on one shoulder!  LOL


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have not yet carried myK2 and iPad together. One or the other, but never both. Now, however, my hubbie's 64g/3G iPad is on its way for Father's Day (he hogged mine), so now I know I'll take both when we go galavanting. I like this bag. I'm such a bag nut!


----------

